# Value in Reward? How does it work?



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Firstly I am not asking the question because I want to know... I want you to share some ideas on how you use reward value in your training. 

This morning as I usually do I had a couple of pups with me in the kitchen as I was making tea. I typically toss them some goodies while im doing that. This morning one of the boys runs up and takes the little girls rope toy away and takes off running with it for the room where we hang out. The little girls first impulse was to give chase for her favorite rope. BUT dad was standing at the counter where the goodies appear from. It was very cool to see it and realize what was happening. She instantly gave chase to the other puppy with the rope BUT she put the brakes on about 4 ft from me looking back to be sure I didnt have anything...she proceeded to take off again and stopped again just to be sure there wasnt anything coming from dad. The bottom line is she had no problem with her brother running off with her absolute favorite rope when the possibility of a tidbit might happen. HMMMMMMMM I think we have a great opportunity to use that! I spend an inordinate amount of time being the food counter and working my way to the top of the value chain for the dog. HOW DO YOU DO IT? 

brings to mind one of my favorite quotes from an old teacher I had " you have to be more important than the bush he wants to piss on"... all these years and Im STILL trying to be more important than that damned bush LOL


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

What a cute puppy! Sounds like you've built a good bond, and got her used to some nice operant conditioning. Have you done a lot of attention work, or recall exercises with her?

I saw Ed Frawley do, like a mixed bowl of of treats ranging from organic 'bag' treats, to cut up beef pieces. He said, varied treat value rewards will help build drive and anticipation. That's an interesting thought.

High valued treats usually gets my littles ones drive going.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dan Thi said:


> What a cute puppy! Sounds like you've built a good bond, and got her used to some nice operant conditioning. Have you done a lot of attention work, or recall exercises with her?
> 
> I saw Ed Frawley do, like a mixed bowl of of treats ranging from organic 'bag' treats, to cut up beef pieces. He said, varied treat value rewards will help build drive and anticipation. That's an interesting thought.
> 
> High valued treats usually gets my littles ones drive going.



there is no puppy in this post maybe you accidently responded to the wrong comment? I have done it myself lol


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I could train Sali with a rock and Indie as well, probably could have with Reggie too. It's about making you the reward not the "stuff" that was probably much more at play in your scenario than it first glance.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Brian Anderson said:


> there is no puppy in this post maybe you accidently responded to the wrong comment? I have done it myself lol


Ahh, my bad. You said 'pups' and 'little girl', which I inferred as you having a female puppy lol. D.w., I say pups to my 5y.o. to sometimes haha.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> I could train Sali with a rock and Indie as well, probably could have with Reggie too. It's about making you the reward not the "stuff" that was probably much more at play in your scenario than it first glance.


True dat Matt...I want the dog to see me as the key that unlocks the door to go where he wants to go.


----------

